# Looking for suggestions for an 'HO' scale forum



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

As the title says, anyone know of any good HO scale forums? In the winter months I find myself playing with tiny trains and would like to find a forum the same calibur as MLS.... I know it will be hard to match you goofballs but someone must have a site that is close.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It's multiscale but mostly On30 and HO - http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/default.asp but top notch modeling and a good group of guys. I have been dabbling with a Gn15 layout during the winter.

-Brian


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Plastic shake-the-box stuff or more "vintage"? 
I am involved with several Vintage type groups. 
Mantua, PennLine, Varney, Megow, Ulrich, metal Athearn, John A. English, Red Ball, Gilbert......stuff you never heard about when they were making it!


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

All scale, model, proto and more, try: 

www.trainboard.com 

Trainboard member and supporter.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm fond of 2 Guyz and Sum Trains

http://www.2guyz.info/index.php 


Some really good modeling going on over there, and good people as well. It's not as active as MLS, but still pretty good in my opinion. You don't seem to get as many of the punks who think they know everything and like to rant and rave at anyone who points out the obvious flaws in what they say and do.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! Dave, I guess they'd be more shake the box stuff, but vintage for me. (i wasn't alive when the real vintage stuff was made!!) hanks again for the help. 

Terry


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Curmudgeon, 
What are the "vintage" groups you are involved in? I am interested. I am finally starting to build a small steam era HO railroad after wanting to do so for about 55 years. I have a small stock of kits I have been collecting for nearly that long.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Model Railroad Discussion Forums. All scales, but seems to be predominately HO.

Model Railroad Discussion Forum

Another one I visit is the Model Railroader Forums (via Trains.com Forum). Not the best of user interfaces, but a pretty wide selection of forum posters. 


Trains.com Forum


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Board is good, they have all scales, and a free place to store your photos. Atlas is good I use their N scale all the time.

Don


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintageHO/ 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yardbirdtrains/ 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Athearn_model_trains/ 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hoswap2/ 

and a REALLY GOOD reference source: 

http://hoseeker.net/


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You ought to see the latest on a "vintage" 1936 Varney 2-8-8-8-2 Triplex. 

Seller claims one of 50 made, claims to have contacted Lew English at Bowser to "prove" it.....yet, it's 12V, not 6 (1936 would have been 6), Varney never made that engine, nor any prior to about 1938. 
He's basing everything on the lead truck that says "Varney 1936", which is a part number. 

I use these sites to find bits and to sort out what I have (Megow, Red Ball, Ulrich, etc). 

Fun part is fixing cardboard-sided cars that have the corners damaged and frayed. 

Super Glue and a file!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

_"Fun part is fixing cardboard-sided cars that have the corners damaged and frayed." _ 

Sounds like the old Laconia kits. They had some of the nicest and sharpest lettering of the time.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, last few have been A) Megow, B) Red Ball, and C) Varney pre-war. 

What is really fun is trying to determine who made them. 
The all-wood-and-cardstock ones have no casting marks. 
None have the "Made by Aristo" emblazoned on the sides and ends. 

I've got two SFRD reefers, no map (pre-1922 lettering), one number different in road number, one is Red Ball, one is Varney. 

You ought to see this Varney Super Mikado. 
Fully sprung, factory.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave:

Thanks for bringing back some great memories with the following names: Mantua, Varney, Ulrich, Athearn, Red Ball, Gilbert. My Dad built some of those kits for me in the late 40s and early 50s. By the about 1952 with his help I was building some. 


I remember saving for a Bowser Mountain 4-8-2. I was so happy when I reached $49.00 in my piggy bank and could go down to D.C. to the hobby shop and buy it. Needless to say, that dad did most of the assembly.

Thanks again for mentioning those wonderful names from my past.

Chuck


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember them all, but we were Athearn folks, not enough money for the rest. 

Now, I get to obtain the stuff I could not find. 

Last batch (4 BIG boxes) I got FREE 3 days after Chrsitmas, still going through it all. 
The Mike was in the box, along with two Varney Old Lady's, and an Athearn 0-6-0. 
Had two 0-4-2T Lil' Monster Athearns as a kid...horrible things...decided I wanted one now, one of the guys on the forums had one, mailed it to me. 
Cost me the shipping ($6.25). 

I've got paper-side Varney Coaches, metal side Varney freight, Silver Streak (three partials, need to find doors), more cabbese than I know what to do with. 
Sky Line building kits. 
Laminated cardstock. 
Two boxes fill, never assembled. 

I get the locomotives rebuilt, test them on a 6' test track, then run them down at the hobby shop to run on their layout, then they go on display. 

I am running out of room! 

I've got 3 Varney F-3A units, 2 B's, I think 4 powered, two spring belt two gear. 

John A. English Yardbird (my uncle's), three Version 2 Mantua Mikes (gearbox screwed to frame type), three Old Ladies, Mantua 0-6-0 Big Six, a pair of Varney (metal) Docksiders, a dual-geared Geep (Athearn metal screw-together gearboxes). 

Track, turnouts, power packs, enough to build quite the setup, should I choose. 

But, I've been there, and this is just fun.


----------

